# OMG!!!!! Somogyi Guitars 000-12 Fan Fret Acoustic Guitar



## hufschmid

My all time favourite guitar maker built this gorgeous piece of art!

I'm speachless! 


* Builder: Somogyi Guitars, Ervin Somogyi
* Model: 000-12
* Type: Custom 000 12C Fan Fret
* Year: 2008
* Artists who play Somogyi Guitars: Martin Simpson
* Serial #: 404
* Back/Sides: Brazilian Rosewood
* Top: Bearclaw Sitka Spruce
* Neck: Mahogany
* Headplate: Custom Marquetry, Cobblestone
* Headstock Inlay: None
* Headstock Bindings: None
* Fingerboard: Ebony
* Fingerboard Bindings: Ebony
* Fret Markers: None
* Frets to body: 12
* Cutaway: Florentine
* Bridge: Brazilian Rosewood
* Pickguard:
* Body Bindings: Brazilian Rosewood
* Top Trim: Violin Lines
* Back Strip: Rosewood
* Rosette: Custom Hand Carved Celtic Motif
* Tuners: Handmade Rodgers, Gold & Ebony Gold
* Case: Calton Deluxe Flight Case
* Pickup:
* Condition: New
* Body Length: 19 3/8 in.
* Upper Bout: 11 1/2 in.
* Lower Bout: 15 1/2 in.
* Body Depth @Neck Heel: 3 1/2 in.
* Body Depth @Tail Block: 4 1/4 in.
* Scale Length: 2526 mm
* Nut Width: 1 13/16 in. (46 mm)
* Strings Spacing: 2 5/16 in. (58 mm)
























This is too much I'm going to pass out!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem7RB

awesome


----------



## hufschmid

You guys check this out if you can, its serioussly divine... 



my dream guitar right there 

one day one day one day will be mine ........


----------



## Prydogga

Huf you always find the greatest stuff, but nothing compares to yours.  I love the headstock and odd wood arragnement.


----------



## hufschmid

Prydogga said:


> Huf you always find the greatest stuff, but nothing compares to yours.  I love the headstock and odd wood arragnement.





Thanks for the compliment but its not really comparable  and also I am nothing, not even the smallest bacteria next to mister Ervin Somogyi 

The prices are also totally in another world


----------



## Prydogga

hufschmid said:


> Thanks for the compliment but its not really comparable  and also I am nothing, not even the smallest bacteria next to mister Ervin Somogyi
> 
> The prices are also totally in another world



Please, don't take it as a compliment, your stuff deserves to be there with the best IMO, and I'm not just saying that because you're a member, I really admire your work, if this guy get's almost 0.0000 action with no buzz maybe he has a fair chance. I can't wait to watch the videos when I get home, slow net here


----------



## hufschmid

Prydogga said:


> Please, don't take it as a compliment, your stuff deserves to be there with the best IMO, and I'm not just saying that because you're a member, I really admire your work, if this guy get's almost 0.0000 action with no buzz maybe he has a fair chance. I can't wait to watch the videos when I get home, slow net here



 Ervin is a God if not the best between all the guitar makers 

We are all inspired by his work dude, I'm about to buy his new guitar building book to learn more


----------



## Prydogga

hufschmid said:


> Ervin is a God if not the best between all the guitar makers
> 
> We are all inspired by his work dude, I'm about to buy his new guitar building book to learn more



Huf+ More knowledge? I think you just divided by Zero!


----------



## Fionn

that headstock is simply sublime! and the you tube vid sounds epic too!

holy shit, just watching and typing and then he said that they are NOT nylon strung!!! Sound so "classical" in tone, was sure it was nylon!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

Very sweet looking guitars! You can tell he takes great pride in building his creations just by some of the details on them. Great stuff. I would really like to see one in person someday.


----------



## hufschmid

Mattmc74 said:


> Great stuff. I would really like to see one in person someday.



That's my dream!

I'm gassing so bad on his guitars but they run for 30'000$, thats the price you have to pay if you want the best of the best....

i'm going to save 5$ every day untill I can buy one


----------



## pylyo

very impressive. I got my new favorite headstock. really amazing in every way...


----------



## hufschmid

pylyo said:


> very impressive. I got my new favorite headstock. really amazing in every way...



The Somogyi headstocks are pure win 

But the chip carving is out of this world


----------



## Maurobrazil

I can´t buy this guitar for 2 problens:
- Not enought money ( would have to work 10 years to buy ) and
- i´d not have courage to get it out of the room, maybe few seconds out of case ... play just in a soft room ... all cushioned ... no chance for a acident...

Somogyi treats the guitar like a baby, you can see in his eyes the passion for wath he is doing ...


----------



## hufschmid

Just like this player who neck bends it before playing


----------



## MF_Kitten

i think there should be more fanned frets in the guitar world. especially on acoustics 

Huf, how complicated is it to make fanned frets properly? i know Somogyi does the very most of his hard work all by hand, and so i assume he does the fret measurements and stuff all by hand too?

have you thought about trying fanned frets before? like, what woudl you have to invest in to make a fanned fret blackdroid possible?


----------



## hufschmid

MF_Kitten said:


> i think there should be more fanned frets in the guitar world. especially on acoustics
> 
> Huf, how complicated is it to make fanned frets properly? i know Somogyi does the very most of his hard work all by hand, and so i assume he does the fret measurements and stuff all by hand too?
> 
> have you thought about trying fanned frets before? like, what woudl you have to invest in to make a fanned fret blackdroid possible?



You must ask this to somebody like Roter or Oni who both build fan fretted guitars 

I would love to build one of them in a close futur but right now I have no time to start a new proto prodject...


----------



## hufschmid

Morten, check this out 

This is a solution...

Cutting a Fanned-Fret Fretboard


----------



## dpm

Somogyi is the the only guitar maker I know of who truly creates playable art 
This isn't meant to put down what the rest of us do, but he's working on another level entirely, and his (very fair IMO) pricing both reflects and _allows_ this  

Re. cutting fanned fret slots, there's a more adaptable way to do it which I used to use before I started using CNC for it. Just to pull the thread OT briefly, what you do is design the fret layout in CAD and have it printed full size. You need to check the print very carefully because of calibration and, believe it or not, paper shrinkage. Anyway, assuming you have an accurate print, you then glue that to the fretboard blank. Then construct a straight edge from a block of wood - simply a block with one accurate 90 degree face and edge, 4" x 2" x 8" long maple would do it. Sink a few neodymium magnets into that 2" high accurate edge and your fret saw will be pulled against it as if it were in a miter box (use a japanese pull saw). All you do then is align that edge with the printed fret lines and clamp the block down. End result - quick, cheap and accurate miter box... well miter block I suppose.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

It's gorgeous.


----------



## hufschmid

dpm said:


> Somogyi is the the only guitar maker I know of who truly creates playable art
> This isn't meant to put down what the rest of us do, but he's working on another level entirely, and his (very fair IMO) pricing both reflects and _allows_ this



 

There is another one to me which is just as talented and who produces the finest art when built my him...

Bob Benedetto

Some of the one of a kind guitars he built like the renaissance or the Cremona Azzurra are beyond art 

I cant find pics of both models but this one here is stunning


----------



## Apophis

JUST AMAZING


----------



## poopyalligator

Those guitars look and sound so beautiful. I love the fine detail he puts into his instruments. I bet he gets sad when he sells one of his guitars. I know I would. Putting so much of his heart and soul into each instrument.


----------



## yacker

Somogyi's work is breath taking. It's hard to sum up in words. He offers a week long class on voicing the guitar each year. It would be many years off for me personally, but I would love to take it eventually. It's not at all for the beginner, so it's not like a person like me is in any way ready to take it, but it has to be so awesome for an experienced acoustic guitar builder.


----------

